# Metric Century Today - my longest ride to date



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Knocked off a 100km ride today - figure that qualifies as a century of sorts. It's also the longest ride I've ever done since I first got on a bike some 40yrs ago!


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Congrats! Now onto an imperial century!


----------



## saviour machine (Nov 30, 2004)

Strong work dude.Don't let 40 more years go by before you do 100 miles. You can do it.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

WOOT, congrats.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

@RJP - Great job! I've done a couple of Imperial Centuries now and found that those Metrics are great warm-ups. If you can do a metric and didn't feel like it kicked your behind, you can do a Century. Just go at your own pace - and enjoy the rides.

If it ain't fun, why do it?


----------

